# Pompano Report_West of Navarre Beach Sat Oct 1st



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Saturday Report, Navarre Beach Area: West of Navarre Beach, East of PCola Beach, Okay...at the National Seashore: 

Water--Flat with a consistent northerly breeze. Dinner Plate size jellies Everywhere! Be Careful after the surf starts to move, they blend in. Some natural pools formed at the waterline due to the northerly and conflicting onshore flow/currents. Didn't check tide tables, but looked as if we were on the incoming tide about Noon. Moon: south eastern sky--cresent. Water Temp: Comfortable. Clarity: Very good. Insects: Biting flies couldn't maintain footholds to bite. No welts to report. But, 'OFF' repellent was locked and loaded. Bait: Fresh peeled shrimp. No fleas. Rig: 'Kingfish Rig' over the counter purchased (for the past 12 years) My personal choice for Pomps. 3 oz weights tied 12 - 18 inches below red float bottom hook of the Kingfish Rig. 

Fished Sat 01 Oct from 1100 to 1400 local. Apparently, most marine inhabitants in the local water wanted to make an appearance up close: Turtles, Sharks, Ladyfish, Small Hardtails, Flipper, did I say Sharks about 100 yards off shore? HUGE! Smaller ones crusing westbound in the breakwater. No catfish bite! No ladyfish bite! (Two good things). Just Pomps! (for a change)

'Nightmare 07 1/2' landed two keepers (pics below) when the bite turned on about 1300 local. Two back to back pomps landed and kept. One about 13", the other legally measured to fork at 11 1/2". Two is better than previous attempts; and a beautiful October day. Two pomps went home in the cooler and the wife unit had a blast. 

May try it again today (Sunday) if I can get my chores done that I knowingly blew off Saturday. Cheers! See you on the sand.

Former Army Cobra & AH-64 Aviator Callsign: 'Nightmare Zero Seven' 
aka: Eric in Navarre, FL.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I hit the beach in Navarre yesterday evening throwing a jig. No pomps but I did see two large sharks cruising the sandbar. One of them looked like a hammerhead from my perch on the beach, I'm sure the three drunk tourists who thought it was a dolphin can give you a more descriptive picture as they got within about 20 feet of it and proceeded to walk on water all the way back to the beach.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! Nightmare07, great report! I can tell you are military thru and thru! Thks for your service!! That is one beatiful sight behind the wife, nice catch of pomps, and nice catch with the wife!!LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good Report*

Thanks for the report. C2


----------



## dock prowler (Jul 17, 2011)

eric! that was a great report!!!!! were my pompano at were they at were they at !! LOL see ya


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Dock Prowler_Nice to hear from you.*

Yep Charlie, Thanks for the non-tip on where they were. I know if you say 'fish over at the eastside', I'm going to the West ! :thumbup:

See you out there my man when the Gulf settles down a bit. Eric


----------

